# WorldMark by Wyndham



## fivepennies (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi. I'm new to TUG. My father purchased a timeshare years ago, and I've only just started using it in the past few years. I'm not the owner, but apparently I would be if my dad were to pass on so I figured I should start learning what I can know. 

I kind of like the the point system and that I can use them to go pretty much anywhere. It's not designated for one specific spot so I dig having options, but I can never get where I want when I want or even for how long I want, so I sort of stopped using my dad's timeshare as an option. Plus, I hate planning that far ahead in advance. 

This particular type of timeshare seems to be a sweet deal (of course, I have no idea how much my dad is paying for it since all I see and use are points), but from what I know, there are annual maintenance fees that continue to increase every year. I love using my dad's timeshare, but I guess I don't understand the value. My dad is lucky if he uses it once a year; he's working 80 hour work weeks and only getting paid for 40 hours! 

Personally, I think my dad's timeshare is a luxury he doesn't really need. He's paying his bills with credit cards for crying out loud and he stills sees value in something he's only using once a year (IF he's lucky) or he'll tell my brother and I to book something before such and such date so he doesn't lose his points. 

I guess I'm posting this thread to see what people think of WorldMark in general. I've only used the timeshare a few times in Las Vegas (since its close to LA and doesn't involve hefty transportation costs). Is it something I'd want to keep? And what's the difference between WorldMark and RCI? Is one better than the other?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 28, 2009)

fivepennies is a shill for Timeshare Relief.


----------

